
Ask HN: Can I still develop web sites with a text editor? - mmsimanga
I love the web because I believe it is a great leveler. I do part time development but have come to realise I don&#x27;t have the time or know how to maintain my own VPS. Reason, I have a full-time job that does not involve developing web sites. I have started exploring static site generators, namely [Hugo](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gohugo.io&#x2F;). Why Hugo, because I don&#x27;t have to install anything, just an exe. My type of application.<p>I have started looking a CSS libraries like Bootstrap and Foundation. The moment I want to customise something I need to install Sass, Gulp or Node. More applications I know nothing about that I need to learn and maintain. What is your pain-free web development stack?
======
Yoh_bot
Linux Mint (OS) APT-GET (ubuntu package manager) NPM (comes with node.js,
package manager) Bower (built on top of NPM) Git / your preferred Git UI
(obviously xD)

Personally, I like brackets.io or the Atom text editors. Although those are to
your personal taste. I do almost all dev inside text editors except for stuff
like file management etc.

Linux is amazing for keeping everything up to date and generally having tons
of support and great open source apps.

------
bungle
Instead of customizing, override. It will also make updating your CSS
framework as simple as changing a url.

